# Halloween party pics



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

lets see some halloween party pics







.. at my college a few friends of mine threw a big party and for those of yall taht watch chappelle show u will know who i am
















SHAAA ZAMM~!


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

i dont think that was crack that made your lips that color


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

haha it wasnt it was clown make up


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

hahah, nice rb


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

i dont think it was clown makeup either


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

lol! thats a really good costume

but wheres the beer?!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

beer was in the room behidn me.. friends had a keggar


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thePACK said:


>


are u the one on the right


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


>


are u the one on the right :laugh:
[/quote]

we don`t dress up to scare...just fancy dressed but in one of the pics the fury leg is my boss` so u get the idea as to what kind of party it turned out to be!


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> lets see some halloween party pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha... great costume!!!! SPRINKLE DAT!!!





















I love the CHAPELLE SHOW.. am gonna drive to RENO in NOvember just to watch him do comedy...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks wasabi


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


>


are u the one on the right :laugh:
[/quote]

thats the wifey


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

i'll have pics as soon as the sisters get them up.... ohhhh man halloween was great, but jesus christ was i sick as f*ck afterwards.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

Tyrone Biggums...LMAO. great costume!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

me and my roomates were blackpeople for halloween.
Here are some pics.
View attachment 81892


View attachment 81893


View attachment 81894


View attachment 81895


View attachment 81896


View attachment 81897


View attachment 81898


shortyl after i dropped my cam and now its broke









blame da booz


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

dibs on the one in the NY hat


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

hahahahaha cool pics guys


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

we had a good party last night. Over 25 bottles of liquor, kegs, cases of beer, and a case of red bull. And only about 50 people there. (small party)... Everything was done at the end.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

whoa... crazzzy pix...!!


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

theres alot of hot chicks....


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

My sis went to a crazy ass club for halloween and there were HOZ there. She said that everyone dressed Freaky... you know how it is...


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

aww come on i kno yall took pics.. post em up


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

mauls said:


> me and my roomates were blackpeople for halloween.
> Here are some pics.
> View attachment 81892
> 
> ...


DAAAAAMMMMNNNN - every one of those chicks is hot!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

:nod: yeah they are....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

on second thoughts i saw the pictures of the party and i was SMASHED and looked like hell.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

so what... post em...!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> so what... post em...!


no way in hell. although the one of me with three drinks is kind of funny.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Oh... i see...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> me and my roomates were blackpeople for halloween.
> Here are some pics.
> 
> shortyl after i dropped my cam and now its broke :laugh:
> ...


DAAAAAMMMMNNNN - every one of those chicks is hot!
[/quote]

Haha ya they were lovin on the "Brotha's"


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Heres some more of the ladies from my disposable cam.

View attachment 82028


View attachment 82029


View attachment 82030


View attachment 82031


View attachment 82032


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

mauls said:


> Heres some more of the ladies from my disposable cam.
> 
> View attachment 82028
> 
> ...


DUDE...what'd you go to, a stripper's house? How the hell do you have that many hotties all hanging at one party?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

if i had my camera itd be the same.. if u go to a party and dont see hot gurlz something is wrong haha


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> if i had my camera itd be the same.. if u go to a party and dont see hot gurlz something is wrong haha


Yeah, good point, I gues the one I went to had just as many...but none of them were sticking things in their mouths in the pics...


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i remember one rager of a halloween party i went to 2 years ago.

i was totally gooned, and insanely ripped...im about to walk up the stairs when the door busts open, and an RCMP officer is standing at the stairs all of a sudden. he says, "Hey, drop that now..." i freaked out and turned and bolted back down the stairs. then i grab my buddy who's having the party and say, "dude, there's a f*cking cop upstairs..."

my buddy freaked out at first...then the cop came downstairs...it was his buddy that i hadnt met.lol.

his dad was an RCMP officer, and he just stole his dad's uniform...everything awas authentic...lol. even handcuffs and belt and all.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2005)

Puff said:


> i remember one rager of a halloween party i went to 2 years ago.
> 
> i was totally gooned, and insanely ripped...im about to walk up the stairs when the door busts open, and an RCMP officer is standing at the stairs all of a sudden. he says, "Hey, drop that now..." i freaked out and turned and bolted back down the stairs. then i grab my buddy who's having the party and say, "dude, there's a f*cking cop upstairs..."
> 
> ...










Props to that guy.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

...i'm horny =\


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

mauls u roll with some very gorgeous ladies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> mauls u roll with some very gorgeous ladies!!!!!!!!!


heh thanks man, most are just friends!


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

not a halloween party but a halloween concert i saw mike graves (ex singer from the misfits) we were no more then 4 feet from him the whole show, hung out with him and got some close up shots... this pic is just from my cell phone im waiting for my freind to send the pics from his digicam when i get them i'll start my own thread about how awesome it was


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Puff said:


> i remember one rager of a halloween party i went to 2 years ago.
> 
> i was totally gooned, and insanely ripped...im about to walk up the stairs when the door busts open, and an RCMP officer is standing at the stairs all of a sudden. he says, "Hey, drop that now..." i freaked out and turned and bolted back down the stairs. then i grab my buddy who's having the party and say, "dude, there's a f*cking cop upstairs..."
> 
> ...


there was some guy in an authentic cops uniform at the sheetz we went to mid-party. we were DRUNK and my friend bridgette who was a piece of pizza (no sh*t, seriously, a piece of PIZZA- see picture below) started drunkenly hitting on him. we were trying to run damage control which was pretty funny since we were all at least as drunk as she was or worse. finally the guy is like 'wow, if i were a real cop i'd totally arrest you.... but since it IS holloween, what do you think of my costume?'


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Got dressed up as black guys and rubbed a bunch of sh*t on your bodys to make your skin darker and acted like morons (facial expressions, and hand hands gestures) and thats being black, i don't know why i find that midly offense and racist, probably cause im not black. Also wheres the ..... ahhh let me stop its halloween.


----------



## djcyborg (Aug 11, 2003)

naw its ok, they probably dress up like that everyday. word to your motha, although i do agree seems a little racist, i know if i was black and went to a party with some white guys dressed up like me id probably put on my ass stompin boots.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

ehh u kinda get used to white ppl doing stupid things


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

ya that shits offensive to me.. im not black but most of my good friends are.. i aint talkin sh*t but around here you would get shot for dumb sh*t like that


----------



## SregoR (Aug 7, 2005)

Good thing it wasn't only me, cause i was starting to think i was over reacting.


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

mauls said:


> me and my roomates were blackpeople for halloween.
> Here are some pics.
> View attachment 81892
> 
> ...


Hahahaha......I should slap you right now.....lmao.. E Unit, and Too Shorty....hahahah wow.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

SregoR said:


> ya that shits offensive to me.. im not black but most of my good friends are.. i aint talkin sh*t but around here you would get shot for dumb sh*t like that


LOL,,, "you'd get shot" for what? WE had our Gunz on us so we were safe..... Then i guess, thank god i dont live in the ghetto, where people shoot people for wearing costumes for dressing like a thug ass rapper. I guess its not cool cuz im white

Ahh shut up fools.... it was halloween everybody was having a good time

Even the black people loved our costumes.

Theres always some sissy that finds something offensive....









The american cry baby theory still holds up.


----------



## xmunglu (Jan 29, 2003)

especially from an outsider it definietly holds......haha just as well none of us live anywhere like your neighbourhood taliban dude


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

hey mauls.. is the one in blue a man? the facial structure looks like it lol...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> ehh u kinda get used to white ppl doing stupid things


That's racist.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

b_ack51 said:


> ehh u kinda get used to white ppl doing stupid things


That's racist.
[/quote]
reverse racism...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Susp3nc3 said:


> hey mauls.. is the one in blue a man? the facial structure looks like it lol...


haha no its a chick, but she has a manly face


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

mauls said:


> hey mauls.. is the one in blue a man? the facial structure looks like it lol...


haha no its a chick, but she has a manly face :laugh:
[/quote]

Duuude, I'd hit that to get to the rest, no doubt!
And mauls, listen to me my friend, you guys are only 21 and think you're just friends, but trust me, all girls will be dying to get married one day...lay the groundwork right, and then one day you will be the one they want to be with, and trusyt me, it goes quick, so fdo what you gotta do, now, as soon as possbile...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> lets see some halloween party pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL thats awesome, tyrone biggums bitch!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> hey mauls.. is the one in blue a man? the facial structure looks like it lol...


haha no its a chick, but she has a manly face :laugh:
[/quote]

Duuude, I'd hit that to get to the rest, no doubt!
And mauls, listen to me my friend, you guys are only 21 and think you're just friends, but trust me, all girls will be dying to get married one day...lay the groundwork right, and then one day you will be the one they want to be with, and trusyt me, it goes quick, so fdo what you gotta do, now, as soon as possbile...
[/quote]

Heh, thanks for the knowlede







But ya im in nnnnooooooooooooooooooo hurry to get married so i'll just sit tight and have some fun.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Damn MAULS!!! You really know how to make a guy miss his home state! I was just in KC and you have to remind me what I'm missing in AK. Alaska women are horrible, we even have a quote! "In alaska you don't lose your woman, you just lose your turn"


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> Damn MAULS!!! You really know how to make a guy miss his home state! I was just in KC and you have to remind me what I'm missing in AK. Alaska women are horrible, we even have a quote! "In alaska you don't lose your woman, you just lose your turn"


hahahah damn dood im sorry man.

Next time u come donw pm me and we'll have a party


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

mauls said:


> Damn MAULS!!! You really know how to make a guy miss his home state! I was just in KC and you have to remind me what I'm missing in AK. Alaska women are horrible, we even have a quote! "In alaska you don't lose your woman, you just lose your turn"


hahahah damn dood im sorry man.

Next time u come donw pm me and we'll have a party
[/quote]

Deal! and thank you cause.......................................well sh*t! I'm in alaska!









Not to mention I don't know how many future Ex's I saw at that party


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> ehh u kinda get used to white ppl doing stupid things


That's racist.
[/quote]
reverse racism...








[/quote]

hahha thats not reverse racism its just str8 racism







yeah i ahte white ppl so much that 2 of my room mates are white and my gurlfriend is half white..


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

KILL ******.... Oh, sorry... did I type that or think it...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

E-Unit








Great Costumes


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Very nice, Harley...


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> ehh u kinda get used to white ppl doing stupid things


That's racist.
[/quote]
reverse racism...








[/quote]

hahha thats not reverse racism its just str8 racism







yeah i ahte white ppl so much that 2 of my room mates are white and my gurlfriend is half white..








[/quote]

if you have to name your white friends, you are not really proving your point.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> ehh u kinda get used to white ppl doing stupid things


That's racist.
[/quote]
reverse racism...








[/quote]

hahha thats not reverse racism its just str8 racism







yeah i ahte white ppl so much that 2 of my room mates are white and my gurlfriend is half white..








[/quote]

if you have to name your white friends, you are not really proving your point.
[/quote]

u gotta be shitting me right? you dont know anything about me and ur gonna come at me like this... i gotta quote dmx on this... " YOU THINKS ITS A GAME" ahha ahhh these guys are hilarious...


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> ehh u kinda get used to white ppl doing stupid things


That's racist.
[/quote]
reverse racism...








[/quote]

hahha thats not reverse racism its just str8 racism







yeah i ahte white ppl so much that 2 of my room mates are white and my gurlfriend is half white..








[/quote]

if you have to name your white friends, you are not really proving your point.
[/quote]

HAHA ^^^

Oh well im racist then. I guess when 2 white people try to be black rappers (G-unit.. and 2-short)
for halloween, and dress black and act black.. Thats racist....


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

goddamn ok.. stop the racsist bullshit.. mauls costume was funny i dunno y ppl were tripping over it... and no im not rascist...

plz all you guys reuining this thread bend over right now... and with a loud and thunderous pop un f*ck urselves while at the same time removing the stick out of ur ass.. thanks u come again


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

that chick is pretty hot.... ^^^ she can come and clean my place anytime... hehe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Catch them while there here......................GONE NOW


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wait a minute... oh, nevermind... LOL


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

dibs on the flight attendant


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

VERY NICE!!!! who is the guy in the first pic on the left?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

man, i am not trying to do nothing except POST MY HALLOWEEN PIC cuz that is the name of the thread. two dude dressing as black people in a mockery manner may be racist but it definatle disrespectful.

would you show that costume and behave the way you did if black people that were not your friends saw you?

prob not,

stop the bitching and post your pics









ps. Harley wins, ........ again


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> VERY NICE!!!! who is the guy in the first pic on the left?


ROFL


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

man, I mean no offense, but you see what I mean, right?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> man, I mean no offense, but you see what I mean, right?


Thats the funny thing , I do see what you mean :laugh:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Damn MAULS!!! You really know how to make a guy miss his home state! I was just in KC and you have to remind me what I'm missing in AK. Alaska women are horrible, we even have a quote! "In alaska you don't lose your woman, you just lose your turn"


That's awesome, dude - Alaska, here I come !


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

joefish219 said:


> man, i am not trying to do nothing except POST MY HALLOWEEN PIC cuz that is the name of the thread. two dude dressing as black people in a mockery manner may be racist but it definatle disrespectful.


another CRY BABY


























































Disrespectful... you serious???

ITs a f*cking halloween costume, we were f*cking rappers.

Tired of you panzy ass bitches

Theres costumes of fat people... you dont see fat people sitting here crying about "fat costumes"

I guess its racist for a black person to act white then

/end rant


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

LOL this is for you JOEFISH http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=145


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WHOA....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> LOL this is for you JOEFISH http://www.tshirthell.com/store/product.php?productid=145


Oh dam ...........


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

I was just trying to make a point. Muals dressed up in a COSTUME and it was for fun. Joefish comes along and cause he wants to see it as racist it is. This is usually how plane fun gets twisted into sh*t that it's not cause someone wants to see it as something other than it is. How long has mauls been on here? Anyone ever know him to spout racist words????? I think not, it's just others who can't see a pic for a good time and have to change it so their view becomes important when it isn't at all.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I was just trying to make a point. Muals dressed up in a COSTUME and it was for fun. Joefish comes along and cause he wants to see it as racist it is. This is usually how plane fun gets twisted into sh*t that it's not cause someone wants to see it as something other than it is. How long has mauls been on here? Anyone ever know him to spout racist words????? I think not, it's just others who can't see a pic for a good time and have to change it so their view becomes important when it isn't at all.


Thanks man. I dunno theres just so many tight wads on this site these days, and all everybody does any more is bitch, bitch, bitch. Jesus has everybody become a damn baby all the sudden?

For the rest of you people that felt im racist because i dressed up/and acted like a person(s) that i see on tv, im not. Like crosshair said i've been on this site for a long time, and have never spoke of one racist word.

This is ridiculous that i even have to explain this crap.

That being summed up...... how about no more racist talk? ok? It was a halloween costume not a political statement.

No lets post some more party pics








^
NOW


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

What the f*ck is a ****? Can I be one? Please please please please please please?


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

just in from last nite.. i foudn my homie lil jon


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> just in from last nite.. i foudn my homie lil jon


WHAAAT? WHAAAT?

OKAAAAAAY!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I think **** is a negative word referring to a Jew


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

Dammit why do people always gotta bitch about everything on this site?

anyways those Eunit costumes are fucken hilarious... my buddies were laughing theyere asses off (and they are blk)

so if u are Not blk and find it disrespectful then your a fucken idiot

lets stay on topic and just post up some more pics!!


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Dammit why do people always gotta bitch about everything on this site?
> 
> anyways those Eunit costumes are fucken hilarious... my buddies were laughing theyere asses off (and they are blk)
> 
> ...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

33truballa33 said:


> ehh u kinda get used to white ppl doing stupid things


That's racist.
[/quote]
reverse racism...








[/quote]

hahha thats not reverse racism its just str8 racism







yeah i ahte white ppl so much that 2 of my room mates are white and my gurlfriend is half white..








[/quote]

Haha. Man you know I'm just joking with you, I was trying to find the "That's racist" animated gif but I couldn't so I just posted That's racist.

And anyone been looking at collegehumor. Some guy stole my idea and went as the new orleans looter, had a case of heineken and everything.


----------

